# Oliver 1650 Tractor 1510 Loader



## olivercb (Aug 15, 2013)

Oliver 1365 Tractor 1510 Bucket 

I have a leaking bucket cylinder on the left side. Has anyone rebuilt one of these. I have gotton to the point of removing the wipe seal, c clip, lines,and retaining ring. but cannot remove the cylinder head or cylinder rods to get to the seals. 
In addition , does anyone have a place where i can get new packing and new seals
Thanks 
CB


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The end with the ram sticking out should twist off so that you can access the seals.... That's how the ones I've seen work. Have you tried Steiner Tractors for a seal kit?
Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------

